# Lyretail?



## Solaris (Dec 2, 2012)

I was at the pet store and I snuck a peak at the bettas. At this particular store there is a piece of paper outlining the cost of each tail type. Like Veiltail=$6.99, Half Moon=$24.99 etc. 

Then it said Lyretail. I've never heard of that before! What do they look like? I've looked online, but I just can't seem to find the right answer!


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Well since a lyre=









I'm guessing it means like this:


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

It's either a sub-set of double tail or the european way of describing a double tail, that's my guess:
http://www.tropicalfish-scotland.com/fish.cfm?pid=1493


----------



## Solaris (Dec 2, 2012)

I was trying to find one in the jars, but I couldn't really tell since most of them were clamped.

It sort of looks like a puffed out VT to me.

On an unrelated note, I wish HMs weren't so darn expensive! I'd love one!


----------



## Solaris (Dec 2, 2012)

registereduser said:


> It's either a sub-set of double tail or the european way of describing a double tail, that's my guess:
> http://www.tropicalfish-scotland.com/fish.cfm?pid=1493


Interesting. I do live in Montreal, so it might have been a weird French translation. But, I don't know.


----------



## Sivan (Aug 30, 2010)

Oh, Montreal! It probably was a mistranslation or interpretation of the breed. Its probably that store's name for the Delta tail. I see it kind of like how PetSmart calls double tails twin tails instead and how they call any plakat a "dragonscale" without knowing what that term actually means.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

What I was thinking.. shape is of a delta.


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

I've only seen lyre tails on mollies and some wild species (sorry can't find the pictures/forgot where I saw them - to me they look more like guirami than betta)

Here's an example of a lyre tail molly.
Kang Acep Herlan: BUDIDAYA IKAN MOLLY


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

lyretails are just another fancy name some pet stores put on bettas to make more money. 8I closest thing to a true lyretail i've seen was a female with damage to her tail. that probably healed back up.


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

i see many double tails labeled as lyre tails. it may be a regular DT or a HMDT but lyretail is the general term they use. they might also apply that to deltas but im not 100% sure.

@Solaris: the $25 for a HM sounds much like a price Safari pet store usually advertises. you can get HM at lower prices at most Nature pet stores. i know the Safari in Lasalle has $25 HM, not sure if it carries over to other safari stores.


----------



## Vizja13 (Jul 18, 2011)

I think I've seen the DTVTs called Lyretails before. Pretty name!


----------

